# First machine



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

I just bought a K-400 machine. Woo hoo, now I can offer some drain cleaning. One step closer to being a millionaire.


----------



## waldrop (Dec 18, 2009)

it was the first one i got to good little machine with auto feed but you will need a bigger one real soon


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

You got your foot in the door now kick it in and make some money :thumbsup:
Been on my own for five years now made my first million let's see when was that? Oh Yeah Never :laughing:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

that was the first machine i bought also. i like it 
but i pulled the cable and sold it. i run a 1/2 X 75 general so i can make my own heads for grease. i had the auto feed but it does not work well iMO so it is on the extras shelf


----------

